# **RESOLVED** DONATIONS FOR SHIPPING



## whitelop (Sep 27, 2012)

I think I need $300 to get Scruffles shipped to me. That amount is subject to change. If it does change, I will let you know. 
I know there were a few people who said they would be willing to donate. The amount you donate is up to you, every dollar counts for something! 

I can't put a link up to donate money directly to, but this is what I can do: 

If you have a PayPal account already- put my email in the send money thing and do it that way. My email is [email protected] 

If you don't have a PayPal account- send me a PM with your email and I'll email you an invoice that you fill out. 

Any donation is welcome, no matter how big or small. 

If there is any money left over after I get Scruffles shipped, I think I'll try to donate it to a rescue. Or, if you guys have any ideas on what to do with it. 

THE MONEY THAT GETS DONATED TO ME WILL ONLY BE GOING TO SCRUFFLES SHIPPMENT. I WILL NOT USE THIS MONEY FOR ANYTHING ELSE! 

I will also keep you posted on how much money is collected and how much is needed to get to the total amount. 

Thank you all for your support and help! You guys are the best group of people I've ever had the pleasure of knowing.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't forget you need a carrier to transport Scruffles too. I plan on donating, but am going to hang back and make up the difference. I hope that we can bring Scruffles to her new home!!


----------



## whitelop (Sep 27, 2012)

I think that Delta provides the carriers for them. I'm actually about to call them to get another estimate and see what they carrier situation is. Thanks for reminding me Patti.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 27, 2012)

Just kidding, Delta does not provide the kennels. 
But the kennel can be purchased at the Petco that Scruffles is at. I looked into the kennels this morning. I think I can order it have it sent to the store or have it sent straight to Suzette.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 27, 2012)

It may sound like alot -- $300. But if we can get just 15 of the 15,000 members of RO to donate just $20, that would be enough to get Scruffles home.

So can we do it? Can we find 15 people willing to donate $20 ?


----------



## whitelop (Sep 27, 2012)

:bump


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 27, 2012)

I'll try to donate if I can  I can't promise anything, cause I have to buy a new ipod charger, but i'll definitely try!


----------



## whitelop (Sep 28, 2012)

Anything helps! If you can't donate Meg, its okay. You've already done so much!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 28, 2012)

If I can't donate in time then i'll buy Scruffles and Foo a toy each and send it to you!


----------



## CharmmyBunny (Sep 28, 2012)

id be happy to donate i gotta wait for my next paycheck though!!!


----------



## whitelop (Sep 28, 2012)

Awesome! Any little bit will help! 
I really appreciate it!


----------



## whitelop (Sep 28, 2012)

STOP! 

NO MORE DONATIONS ARE NEEDED. THE PETCO THAT SCRUFFLES WAS AT, HAS ADOPTED HIM OUT TO SOMEONE. 

I can only hope that they adopted him out to someone who will give him the love, attention and care that he needs. 

I would like to thank everyone so much for all the support and all the help. I would especially like to thank Suzette, Meg and Patti. If it weren't for them, I don't think I would have ever had a chance getting him to me. There were many others who helped, the people who were going to drive him, the people who were going to donate. I'm not forgetting you, there were a lot of you. 

My heart feels broken. 

Thanks everyone so much!


----------



## holtzchick (Sep 28, 2012)

Awh! This was great and I so would have donated. I love this forum, everyone is always willing to do whatever it takes for the greater good of the bun! Sad that Scruffles was not able to make it to you but yes hopefully the adoptee was suitable and Scruffles will be well taken care of.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 28, 2012)

I hope so too. I know, I love this forum too because everyone is SO helpful with everything!


----------



## CosmosMomma (Sep 28, 2012)

Aww no  I hope he was adopted by someone nice, but I was looking forward to seeing him with foo! 

Maybe you'll find another baby that needs rescuing


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 28, 2012)

Maybe one of the moderators can alter the headings on this post and the others posts for Scruffles to reflect that this is no longer a need.


----------



## whitelop (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes, can one of the moderators adjust the thread titles so everyone will know it has been resolved. Thanks.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 28, 2012)

I took care of modifying the titles to all the posts. I'm so sorry we weren't able to get Scruffles to you! I hope he found a happy home.


----------



## hln917 (Sep 30, 2012)

I'm sorry Whitelop, I just so this thread now. I hope he found a loving home. If anything changes, please send me a PM and I'll try to help out also.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Sep 30, 2012)

So sorry!


----------

